

Ask HN: How should I connect with the London start-up scene? - yoseph

I'm a Toronto-based entrepreneur and today, I was supposed to be leaving London, England, for a short vacation. Originally, I planned to stop here for a few days to see family.<p>Unfortunately, due to weather conditions, my flight has been postponed until Saturday morning.<p>But, in every disappointment, there's an opportunity.<p>In this situation, I'd love to connect with the London start-up scene. I'm not sure how to do it, but I'm hoping the HN community might be able to help.<p>Any suggestions?
======
paulcarey
Dev tank is on Monday, if you ask nicely you might be able to skip the waiting
list <http://www.meetup.com/DevTank/calendar/15487391/>

If you're still around on Thu 9th, you could check out OpenCoffee
<http://www.meetup.com/londonocc/calendar/clgdnynqbmb/>

------
adam-_-
Not quite what you're looking for but London Perl Workshop is on Saturday
<http://conferences.yapceurope.org/lpw2010/>

